# Cockapoo Appearances



## heyitskat (May 14, 2015)

*Do cockapoo appearances differ across generations?*

Hey all! I'm trying to wrap my head around all the different generations, their differences, etc there are so many! One thing that I'm seeing is that there is a big variablity among cockapoo appearances. I tried to look for pictures where it shows differences of appearances between f1, f2, f3 and f4 cockapoos but to no avail. There can be one f1 cockapoo that looks identical to an f3 cockapoo and even puppies in the same litter that will grow up to look completely different. So I guess what I'm trying to ask is if the appearance of a cockapoo is like a luck of a draw type of thing and completely unpredictable or are there "signs" that you can see in a puppy that will give a clue on how it will end up looking as an adult. I know breeders can give you some sort of idea but I feel like it's hard because puppies generally look the same and one can grow up with longer ears and a curlier coat. 

And I know f2 puppies are generally the most unpredictable with appearance because of the "grandfather effect" but overall I really haven't seen a certain generation that has a specific "look" to them like I see in golden/labradoodles haha. I've used these as references but if anyone can give more clarification/options it can't hurt haha!

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/before-and-after.html (these show F1 cockapoos only)

http://pokagontrailsfarmcockapoos.com/faqinfo/cockapoo_breed_standard

http://www.mulberryfarm.com/true-cockapoos.html


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't have an answer to this, but I wondered the same thing as I was researching cockapoos. I could not find a physical common denominator. I also find it so interesting how different the puppies look with their before and afters. Some darker puppies end up lighter and some are darker but started out as light colored puppies. Some are curly but started out wavy. And some are wavy and started out curly. I guess it just makes them more interesting .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As a rough guide I would say that a big % of cockapoo colour fades - often the apricot/gold colour will lighten to cream, red's fade and chocolates change to a colour called cafe au lait - but not always! so most people don't get too hung up on colour or if they think they are find out they don't really care once they love their pup. You can usually tell if a puppy is going to have more of a poodle or cocker shaped head and ear set quite young, but of course a lot of pups are reserved before you get the chance to see them. If you are looking at getting a dog from a breeder who has bred a few litters they should have a rough idea what their dogs produce, but not always. The main factor in overall size is of the course the size of the parents, although sometimes a pup from a toy poodle mating will end up the same size as one from a min poodle, but a toy/american cross will generally be quite a bit smaller than a min/english cocker cross. There does seem to be a huge variation in min/english cocker crosses though that I have seen but then there is a min-max size range to the different types of poodles anyway. My Dogs parents were that mix, his Dad was a slightly larger min poodle but he has grown bigger than either parent. I think the main thing is to find a breeder you like who breeds confident, well socialised pups.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just looked at one of the web pages you posted, noticed they mention 'teacup' size, for teacup read runt! there are so many 'teacup' breeds now but all breeders have done is keep breeding from the smallest in litters which have resulted in some poorly pups, i hope teacup cockapoo's do not become fashionable.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't get too wrapped up in the look of the dog. It'll be a looker whatever. The collection of dogs on this forum are all different, from Ruth's stately little lady to our scruff bag. They all turn heads in the street.
The main things for me are shedding and cockapoo demeanour. Providing it perma-wags, wiggles it's butt when you come home from work and has a nutty personality - that's good enough for me.


----------



## heyitskat (May 14, 2015)

DB1 said:


> Just looked at one of the web pages you posted, noticed they mention 'teacup' size, for teacup read runt! there are so many 'teacup' breeds now but all breeders have done is keep breeding from the smallest in litters which have resulted in some poorly pups, i hope teacup cockapoo's do not become fashionable.


Oh I am absolutely not going to get a teacup size! Time and time again I see they have nothing but health and development issues and it's absolutely heartbreaking that someone prefers "cute and petite" over health.  No I am really looking at the miniature cockapoos. They are small enough that it will still be easy to take them a lot of places, but not small enough where you might accidentally step on the poor thing!


----------



## heyitskat (May 14, 2015)

DB1 said:


> As a rough guide I would say that a big % of cockapoo colour fades - often the apricot/gold colour will lighten to cream, red's fade and chocolates change to a colour called cafe au lait - but not always! so most people don't get too hung up on colour or if they think they are find out they don't really care once they love their pup. You can usually tell if a puppy is going to have more of a poodle or cocker shaped head and ear set quite young, but of course a lot of pups are reserved before you get the chance to see them. If you are looking at getting a dog from a breeder who has bred a few litters they should have a rough idea what their dogs produce, but not always. The main factor in overall size is of the course the size of the parents, although sometimes a pup from a toy poodle mating will end up the same size as one from a min poodle, but a toy/american cross will generally be quite a bit smaller than a min/english cocker cross. There does seem to be a huge variation in min/english cocker crosses though that I have seen but then there is a min-max size range to the different types of poodles anyway. My Dogs parents were that mix, his Dad was a slightly larger min poodle but he has grown bigger than either parent. I think the main thing is to find a breeder you like who breeds confident, well socialised pups.


The breeder I've been in contact with generally breeds 3rd, 4th, and 5h generation cockapoos. One thing I am uncertain of is whether the higher the generation, the more inbreeding becomes a risk factor? It makes me a little weary but my breeder has been in the business for a long time and judging by reviews and customers, they seem pretty reputable. Do health risks increase as more generations happen?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't answer your questions about the different generations and health related issues, but I did just want to signal agreement with the 'teacup' issue and suggest that if a breeder you're looking at is advertising teacup pups as well as others then already I personally would have some misgivings about their whole breeding programme.

Re colour changes: Miss Lilly is a blue roan. I've noticed her coat has got a fair bit darker in places whilst at the same time, patches that were pure black when she was little are now more salt and pepper. She's never been particularly curly and that hasn't really changed over the past year.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The generally quoted hybrid vigour for crossbreeds of any type is only for the F1 generation as genetically you are reducing the risk of inherited conditions unless the two breeds share the same genetic condition. I would say though that it all depends on the relevant health of the initial dogs used for breeding.

For successive generations I would say it really depends on the way the breeder is doing it. You immediately lose the benefit of the F1 cross as you are potentially doubling up on genes which may cause a problem. IF the initial dogs were health tested and the breeder tests successive generations and uses only those who are genetically clear for breeding AND does not use closely related dogs in the breeding program they can potentially be as healthy as any normal breed of dog. Done badly, with no health testing and a heavy emphasis on producing pretty pups rather than using only those who are genetically the most healthy, plus using closely related dogs and it could be a nightmare.

I would have similar misgivings about a breeder advertising teacup pups - and you also need to be aware as a cross that size, small or large is not guaranteed at all and you may end up with a bigger pup than you anticipate so need to be prepared for that.


----------

